

Ask HN: We want to delight our customers/consumers. suggest the magic potion - kinj28

we are a link sharing service for teams. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamgum.com - we are different from bookmarking services &amp; other tools like evernote as fundamentally we are team 1st in our approach &amp; not user 1st. We are looking for your suggestions on what can be added to make it wow customer experience.
======
minimaxir
You already submitted this recently.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7878064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7878064)

~~~
kinj28
like you see, i dont have many replies from the community in terms of what
they are thinking. Besides, today i was reading about an article that finding
that unique value that your tool/service/product can offer is extremely
important. I am trying to discover that while taking people's opinion - this
thread is an attempt to know what people think.

